# Tragic Events



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Pictures of the Campground taken 12 hours after the storm hit, the clean up crew was already hard at work. We headed back to try to salvage our tent my and fathers holiday trailer (which was sheltered by the tree's are recieved very little damage) There were no fatalities on only one injury. This was a very wide spread tragic event and my thoughts and prayers go out to all the people that will suffer because of this!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

That is terrible! Those must have been meteorites not hail!
I hope you can repair the damage alright!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, the hail ranged from marble sized to base ball sized. We are hoping that all the damage is covered by our insurance company.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, scary!! Glad no one was killed. It only takes one hit from a baseball size hailstone to kill a person. I am so sorry about all of your damages, thank God for insurance huh? My prayers go out to everyone who was injured and suffered property damage during the storm.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Your right, one hit that's it! It was terrible, we had 5 kids with us ranging in age from 8 months old to 10 years old. Hail came thru the roof of the camper luckily I pulled the baby away from that spot within seconds of the hail coming thru the sky light. The two girls aged 9 and 10 were outside in a tent, my husband ran out and held the air matteress over them to try to prevent hail from hitting them. I ran out to check on them with a laundry basket on my head and recieved massive bruises on my legs from where the hail it. It was like a nightmare, my sister, the mother of the 8 month old, is a nurse and she was in very high demand and all the time worrying about her only child. She is a great person and I give her tons of credit, I don't think I would have had the stregth to leave my child in a situation like that. I guess her reward was knowing that she saved people, and her daughter was in very capable hands (Her fave Auntie, ME! LOL)


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Scary!!! Im glad no one was killed. I hope your insurance will cover everything for you so that you can get back to your life. Nature can be an expensive beast.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Scary! I'm sorry to hear about all of the damage, but I'm glad to hear everyone was okay. Very lucky... the damage is hard to think about and very unfortunate, but things are replaceable. My thoughts are with you guys in your cleanup efforts.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

glad none of your family was hurt, but it must have been a
scarry time.

Insurance should take care of the property damage. How are your 
horses? Hope they are ok as well.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

The horses are okay, a few bumps on them! They were happy to see me once the storm stopped, they were probably like "What the heck mom, did you see what just happened?!"


----------



## TigerEye33 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats so freaky! im sooooo glad no one was killed. That would have been terrible.


----------



## RescueMe (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW !!! So glad nobody was killed and your family and livestock came through in one piece - I have filed many claims for hail damage myself, you should be covered. NOBODY does it quite like Mother Nature! Blessings and Prayers to all who rode it out. Do take care! <3


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The damage is crappy but the house, trucks, trailers, and everything are replacable. So it's okay...the night it happened I was like "Well...it sucks that there is a ton of damage but at least we aren't grieving for a family member." 

I hope the insurance company covers everything I'm just worried about how much our premiums are going to go up...putting 5 insurance claims in at a time. We are only claiming on three of our vehicals.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well... at least you are all alive... And that looks like fairly new siding! LOL.... YUCK.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Phew! That sounds like a bad storm :shock:. Luckily nobody got injured.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Farmpony it is new, our house is just over a year old... Husband is on the phone now with the insurance company hopefully getting everything worked out!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Husband is on the phone now with the insurance company hopefully getting everything worked out!


I cross my fingers for that!


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Farmpony it is new, our house is just over a year old... Husband is on the phone now with the insurance company hopefully getting everything worked out!


 That sucks your house is like brand new then a bad storm hits.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Claim in! Just have to wait for the adjustors to contact us on the automobiles. Still working on the house! 

Thank again to everyone who has left massivly supportive comments!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my god Tiff! Thank god you and your family are okay!! Oh wow. I was picturing how it must have looked when we talked yesterday but... I never thought hail could do that much. I'm so sorry. I hope everything goes through with the insurance.. I'm back on Saturday and if you need a hand, I'm there. Wow. I'm so sorry.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the support Allie! I never imagined it could do that sort of damage either! I hope all the clean up is done by next weekend but thanks so much for the offer anyways! 

BTW You puppie just pee'd on my floor! Little brat! She is getting so big and playful.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Terrible thing, FGR. How long did the hail last for? Probably not long right -- it's amazing what the power of nature is. Hopefully all repairs will be covered and glad that you and yours are fine. Hopefully the person that was injured at the camp will be recovering OK.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow!!! That is so scary! We have been getting hail alot here in NY this summer. The biggest it has ever gotten to was probably as big around as a penny. And we thought that was big!! Jeeze!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ A penny?! Lucky. The biggest I have seen around here was softball/grapefruit sized about 5 years ago. But it commonly gets to golf ball sized. Not really big enough to do major damage but will sure puts some dings in your car. ;p


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ^^ A penny?! Lucky. The biggest I have seen around here was softball/grapefruit sized about 5 years ago. But it commonly gets to golf ball sized. Not really big enough to do major damage but will sure puts some dings in your car. ;p



yep, a penny.:lol:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

SFMoneyMarket said:


> That is terrible! Those must have been meteorites not hail!
> I hope you can repair the damage alright!


Okay - when I read that the first time I thought you said "mennonites" :lol:


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

That storm was horrible! We had broken trees (luckily that was the extent of the damage).
Did you hear what happened at Big Valley? Horrible! 

Hope you can get everything fixed!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NorthernMama, haven't seen you one for a bit! Glad to see you! 

It lasted about half an hour, at least that is what most people say. I was so busy getting everything else together I had no idea what kind of time has passed. 

Snapple I did hear about BVJ that was terrible. There was also a tornado in Didsbury (about half hour SE of Sundre) that same night that killed 20+ horses but no people were injuried. 

It was just a horrible weekend everywhere.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't hear about the tornado!! That is horrible! Those poor horses . 
I was thinking about the people at the Strathmore rodeo on the weekend and hoping all the chuck drivers and horses were ok, I know one that was racing there.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just heard about the BVJ today - wow. Can't believe it. And I didn't hear about Didsbury either, how scary. Yugh. 


Tiff, sorry ... on Remi's behalf... lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to say I have lived through a very similar (damage wise) storm. First off I'm glad to hear everyone lived through it. Secondly, make sure your insurance company checks everything. Our outdoor A/C unit even had to be replaced because every fin on one side was bent over. Little things like that need to be addressed when they assess the damage. I know this is a frustrating time but you'll get through it


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> NorthernMama, haven't seen you one for a bit! Glad to see you!


Thanks. I've been a bit swamped with projects here and still am, but missed the forum and had to check in the last week or so!



> It lasted about half an hour, at least that is what most people say. I was so busy getting everything else together I had no idea what kind of time has passed.


1/2 hour is a long time for a hail storm... at least in my neck of the woods. And I've only ever once seen a hail storm with anything close to the size of even a golf ball (that I can remember)

... now I'm gonna read on in the thread and see what else is news...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh Tiffany! that is horrible! that is so much damage, dang girl!! glad no one got hurt!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How are the horses?!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy bloody ****sun!
God, that looks horrible!
I think I'd have a mental breakdown if that was my car! Geesh...
Next time you leave you'll have to put a metal casing over everything. :blink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> How are the horses?!


She's said lots of bumps and bruises, no manes, but no broken or fractured bones, thank goodness.
I guess it just wreaked havoc 30km away though, where people lost houses and 20 horses have not made it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes Kelly for the most part the horses are okay. Calypso and Dillon don't even have a mark on them, Dee and Tana have some bumps. 

A friend's horses can not stand up he is in such extreme pain, pulled tendons and lots of welts all over his whole body. 

Steffannie I can't complain my Jeep actually had the least amount of damage. But my truck had the worst, at least it's not the new trucks, right!? They are going to right my truck off, hopefully we can buy it back and fix it!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry for the double post! 

Vida we are still finding new things that are wrecked...we haven't been up on the roof yet so I imagine we will find some stuff there as well. They day before they come out and I will do another all over search and write a list so as nothing gets missed!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Even check any flower pots. We added those to our list as well. We were living in a house with a sun room. Every window was broke plus every skylight. We ended up tearing it down :-(


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HAHA
Tiffanny and plants? Yeah. Right. 

*snickers*


----------

